# Raptors Game Predictions



## Slasher

Let’s start something new here on the Raptors boards to liven things up.

Before each tip-off post your predictions here as to who will win, the Raptors or the other team, along with your predicted score.

The forum member who gets the closest prediction in each game will earn 1 point for each closest prediction.

At the end of the season whoever has the most points may be recognized for their skill, and if the mods and admins agree may earn a little pic of some kind beside their name.

Let’s give this a go.


----------



## Slasher

<center>
<img src="http://www.nba.com/hornets/images/hornets_logo.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif">

<b>Post your predictions below.</b>
</center>


----------



## Slasher

New Orleans Hornets win by 5.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Raptors- 95
Hornets- 90


----------



## Slasher

Speedy can you sticky this please? Thanks.


----------



## MJG

Hornets 87
Raptors 79


----------



## madman

Hornets-87
Raptors-73

Raps will keep it close but New Orleans Size will prevail


----------



## Crossword

Hornets 137
Raptors 62

1st quarter: Toronto 21, New Orleans 31
2nd quarter: Toronto 11, New Orleans 39
3rd quarter: Toronto 18, New Orleans 43
4th quarter: Toronto 12, New Orleans 24


----------



## Mattsanity

97-95 Raptors. Vince will do a Reverse 360 Through-The Legs over Magloire in the waning seconds, to lift the Raptors to a 2 point victory.


----------



## VinceCarter15

78-75 hornets


----------



## trick

isn't this already being done in the local game threads?

or do you just want your own sticky


----------



## MrTasty

This idea kicks bum.

Hornets 91
Raptors 78


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> This idea kicks bum.
> 
> Hornets 91
> Raptors 78


and yet you still participated


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> isn't this already being done in the local game threads?
> 
> or do you just want your own sticky


I think it was just being done periodically and not being organized to its full. Here we can keep track who had the most closest predictions at the end of each game, and then at the end of the season who was the king of ...er ... predictions..


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> and yet you still participated


I think "kicks bum" and "kicks ***" is good. :yes:


----------



## TOballer

Raps 93
Hornets 88


----------



## MrTasty

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> and yet you still participated


Yeah man, i meant it's good. I just masked my swearing with a better word.


----------



## Slasher

*Both Carter182 and TOballer were the closest predicting that the Raptors will win by 5. They now have 1 point each.*

1. Carter182 ----- 1
2. TOballer -------- 1


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Vince will do a Reverse 360 Through-The Legs over Magloire in the waning seconds


Atleast I was partially correct, as CHRIS did a tomahawk facial on JAMAAL.


----------



## Slasher

<center>
<img src="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/pacers/images/pacers_logo.gif">

<b>Post your predictions below.</b>
</center>


----------



## Slasher

Raptors win by 4.


----------



## Slasher

Can someone please sticky this.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*

Pacers---94 

Raptors---86


----------



## madman

Pacers---86
Raptors---87


----------



## VinceCarter15

Pacers-80
Raptors-79


----------



## Mattsanity

88-82 Raptors. Bosh takes lessons from O'Neal, but Carter takes the whole Pacer team to school.


----------



## MJG

Pacers 95
Raptors 80


----------



## MangoMangoMango

Raptors 99
Pacers 93


----------



## speedythief

Toronto - 86
Indiana - 82


----------



## MrTasty

Indiana 101
Toronto 89


----------



## laydee-bawla22

90-86 for the raps....vince has something to prove, and he's gonna fire the whole team up.


----------



## JL2002

Raptors 94
Pacers 86

Vince - 24pts, 8asts, 6rbd 
Bosh - 12pts, 2blks, 9rbd
Marshall - 19pts, 16rbd
Strickland - 8pts, 8ast
MoP - 12pts
Glover - 9pts
Moiso - 10pts

and then Fred Jones will be dunked over by Vince....

 watch my guess goes way off.....

one more thing....Vince will show Carlisle how he thinks putting Artest over Vince at the all star game was bull****....good thing coaches can only coach an all star game only once in two years....


----------



## VINCEDUNK15

*dream!*

  jones over vince hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Slasher

*Re: dream!*



> Originally posted by <b>VINCEDUNK15</b>!
> jones over vince hahahaha!!!!!!


He actually meant Vince Carter over Fred Jones


----------



## DINOSAUR

84-78 Raptors lol
it's worth a try


----------



## Slasher

<center>
<img src="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/images/cavaliers_logo.gif">

<b>Post your predictions below.</b>
</center>


----------



## Sánchez AF

RAPTORS---89 

CAVALIERS---81


----------



## Slasher

Raps win by 4 against the Cavs.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*

slasher you should update the our scores


----------



## Slasher

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> slasher you should update the our scores


tomorrow :grinning:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> tomorrow


OK


----------



## VinceCarter15

raptors-90
Cavs-82


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Raptors-84
Cavs-82


----------



## MrTasty

Raps 92
Cavs 89


----------



## JL2002

Raps 92
Cavs 78

Raps need this one to at least get advantage on a tie breaker...


----------



## DINOSAUR

Raptors 96
Cavs 91

should be a good game


----------



## MJG

Cavs 91
Raptors 90

I think it'll be a surprisingly good game.


----------



## speedythief

Raptors 89
Cavs 83


----------



## The OUTLAW

Cavaliers 97
Raptors 85

You haven't played these Cavaliers yet.


----------



## DJRaz

*cavs need the tie breaker more*

cavs 104, raptors 99

bron has 11 30+ games but i don't see him getting one tonight. instead he does other things as boozer and z get big numbers against the raps small front line.

bron with 17/8/9, boozer with 24/17, z with 28/13
carter with 32 but it's not enough for the win


----------



## madman

85-78 raps


----------



## Mattsanity

94-81 Raptors. VINCE WILL SCORE 50 POINTS


----------



## DJRaz

*scoreboard*

it's halftime, cavs are up by 15 i think. so far my predictions look pretty good. we'll see on the 2nd half, when the cavs get cold they get really cold. but they were runnin the raps out of the gym for awhile (as they have every team they've played since the all-star break). can they sustain this time?


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 94-81 Raptors. VINCE WILL SCORE 50 POINTS


And it turns out to be that his cousin scores 50+ points  

Hopefully, Vince can get some motivation to take his game to another level since his cousin frequently does.


----------



## Mattsanity

*Post Your Predictions Below*


----------



## madman

Hawks-89
Raptors-80

I hope i am wrong :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hawks-82

Raptors-90


----------



## speedythief

Raptors 93
Hawks 84


----------



## Mattsanity

98-89 Raptors. Vince will *most likely* score 50+ points.


----------



## Slasher

Raptors win by 5.


----------



## VinceCarter15

Mattsanity your so key on having VC score 50+ each game arent ya LOL

Raptors-80
Hawks-77


----------



## MrTasty

Atlanta 81
Toronto 74


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>VinceCarter15</b>!
> Mattsanity your so key on having VC score 50+ each game arent ya LOL


Each game? Actually I only predicted it for the previous game and this game. I only predict it when I strongly feel he would have a monster game. Ironically, it didn't happen versus Cleveland.


----------



## Sánchez AF

I'm agree with Mattsanity  in this one...

I also predict a monster game for Carter v.s. the Cavs and now v.s. the Hawks maybe not a 50 pts. game but maybe a 35+ pts.


----------



## VinceCarter15

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Each game? Actually I only predicted it for the previous game and this game. I only predict it when I strongly feel he would have a monster game. Ironically, it didn't happen versus Cleveland.


Yeah didnt mean to exaterate...Just you know what i ment dude


----------



## Slasher

Vince and Dion will have monster games against Atlanta. :yes:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Toronto 95 Utah 88

Carter 27 pts
Rose 18
Bosh 14 (15 rbs)
Marshell another double double


----------



## Mattsanity

* Post your predictions below*


----------



## Sánchez AF

*RAPTORS---89* 










*JAZZ---82*


----------



## Mattsanity

87-85 Raptors. Vince Carter scores 37 points, 8 rebounds, 9 assists.


----------



## Slasher

Hmmmmmm..............

Raps win by 8.


----------



## madman

90-86 raps


----------



## speedythief

Raps 89
Jazz 84

Vince with 26 pts, Jalen with 18/7 ast.


----------



## Slasher

<b><center><font size="7">Bulls at Raptors</font></b>

Post your predictions below.


----------



## Slasher

Raptors win by 11.


----------



## Sánchez AF

.


----------



## Sánchez AF

HEY SLASHER YOU MAKE THIS THREAD YOU SHOULD UPDATE THE RESULTS


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of March 18, 2004.</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
T1. Carter182 -- 2
T1. madman -- 2
T2. TOballer -- 1
T2. MrTasty -- 1
T2. The OUTLAW -- 1
T2. speedythief -- 1
T2. Mattsanity -- 1</font>


* When posting game predictions you do not need to predict the score right on, but instead just say Team A wins by _x_ points against Team B.

* After each game the member that gets the closest prediction recieves *1 point* or if you predict the score difference right on, then you recieve *2 points*.




> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 90-86 raps


In this case since the Raps beat the Jazz by 4 points, madman gets 2 points in the standings.


----------



## speedythief

Toronto beats Chicago by 7 points.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> In this case since the Raps beat the Jazz by 4 points, madman gets 2 points in the standings.



:yes: :yes: :yes: 

raps win by 7


----------



## Sánchez AF

*RAPTORS WIN BY 7 *


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> <center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
> <font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of March 18, 2004.</i></font></center>
> 
> <font face="arial" size="4">
> T1. Carter182 -- 2
> T1. madman -- 2
> T2. TOballer -- 1
> T2. MrTasty -- 1
> T2. The OUTLAW -- 1
> T2. speedythief -- 1
> T2. Mattsanity -- 1</font>
> 
> 
> * When posting game predictions you do not need to predict the score right on, but instead just say Team A wins by _x_ points against Team B.
> 
> * After each game the member that gets the closest prediction recieves *1 point* or if you predict the score difference right on, then you recieve *2 points*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case since the Raps beat the Jazz by 4 points, madman gets 2 points in the standings.


What in the bloody hell is this, and what in the bloody hell do you win?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What in the bloody hell is this, and what in the bloody hell do you win?



Read Matt Read.........................




> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> * After each game the member that gets the closest prediction recieves 1 point or if you predict the score difference right on, then you recieve 2 points.


At the end of the season, I'll probably make a pic to go along with the RGP Champion, which can then be put into the members account with the admin's premission.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> .


Why do you put the . as a reply on a fair amount of your replies? :sigh:


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Read Matt Read.........................
> 
> At the end of the season, I'll probably make a pic to go along with the RGP Champion, which can then be put into the members account with the admin's premission.


You never mentioned anything about winning a custom avatar.


----------



## Slasher

It won't be an avatar. It will be a pic to go below your Status, Registered, Location, Posts area.

Look at some of the BBB.net veterans. Some of them won some awards where they get a pic under their name to show for it.


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> It won't be an avatar. It will be a pic to go below your Status, Registered, Location, Posts area.
> 
> Look at some of the BBB.net veterans. Some of them won some awards where they get a pic under their name to show for it.


Like "The Jordan" and "The Artest" pictures?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Like "The Jordan" and "The Artest" pictures?


Yeah those are the ones..


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Why do you put the . as a reply on a fair amount of your replies?


double post


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What in the bloody hell is this, and what in the bloody hell do you win?


You entered something dont even understand???:nonono: :nonono:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> You entered something dont even understand???:nonono: :nonono:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!


he has a point and he dosent know what he is doing


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> he has a point and he dosent know what he is doing


and I have no idea what you are talking about... :sigh:


----------



## madman

just forget it


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> You entered something dont even understand???:nonono: :nonono:


What the ****? Entered what ****?


----------



## madman

just forget it


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What the ****? Entered what ****?



LMAO Matt you are hillarious :laugh:


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" align="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at NEW ORLEANS HORNETS <img src="http://www.nba.com/hornets/images/hornets_logo.gif" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Raptors win against the Hornets by 6.


----------



## Mattsanity

89-85 Hornets. Now how the **** are you going to stop Jamaal Magloire from deciding the outcome of the game if you can't stop Eddy ****in preventible Curry?


----------



## Sánchez AF

New Orl. Win by 20

Magloire 28/19/2


----------



## Slasher

I take it back. New Orleans wins by 20.


----------



## Slasher

Heh for the first time nobody picked the winning team (Bulls) thus no changes in the standings:

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of March 19, 2004.</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
T1. Carter182 -- 2
T1. madman -- 2
T2. TOballer -- 1
T2. MrTasty -- 1
T2. The OUTLAW -- 1
T2. speedythief -- 1
T2. Mattsanity -- 1</font>


----------



## madman

Raps lose by 15


----------



## DAllatt

Raptors by 7


----------



## DINOSAUR

Toronto by 5


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/29" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Raptors beat the Grizz by 7.


----------



## madman

raps by 3


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*

OK I predict a loss last game and we win so i do it again...

Grizzlies by 13


----------



## Mattsanity

*Re: .*

96-89 Raptors.


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of March 21, 2004.</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
T1. Carter182 -- 2
T1. madman -- 2
T2. TOballer -- 1
T2. MrTasty -- 1
T2. The OUTLAW -- 1
T2. speedythief -- 1
T2. Mattsanity -- 1
T2. DINOSAUR -- 1</font>


----------



## DAllatt

Raptors by 5


slasher...I predicted a raptors win vs the hornets...why you leave me out of the standings??!!!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> Raptors by 5
> 
> 
> slasher...I predicted a raptors win vs the hornets...why you leave me out of the standings??!!!


Its who makes the *closest prediction*. You predicted that the Raps will win by 8, DINOSAUR predicted that they'll win by 5. The Raps won by 1, thus DINOSAUR recieves one point.


----------



## DINOSAUR

Raptors by 2


----------



## speedythief

Raps by 6


----------



## VinceCarter15

I think im going FAR off by saying this but raptors win by 17


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>VinceCarter15</b>!
> I think im going FAR off by saying this but raptors win by 17


HAHA that will be the day :laugh:

The only team that I remember the Raptors really beating bad this season is the Atlanta Hawks a couple of weeks ago. They beat the Hawks by 17, 18, 19, 20; somewhere in that range.


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at HOUSTON ROCKETS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/10" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Rockets win by 10.


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of March 23, 2004.</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
1. Carter182 -- 3
2. madman -- 2
T3. TOballer -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. Mattsanity -- 1
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1</font>


----------



## madman

Rockets by 15


----------



## VinceCarter15

rockets by 13


----------



## Mattsanity

101-92 Rockets.


----------



## Sánchez AF

ROCKETS BY 15 

YAO WITH 35+ PTS.


----------



## peleincubus

rockets by 6 on this one. francis will have a great game.


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at NEW YORK KNICKS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/18" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Raptors win by 7. Lucky 7. :starwars:


----------



## Sánchez AF

RAPTORS BY 7


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of March 24, 2004.</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
1. Carter182 -- 3
2. madman -- 2
T3. TOballer -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. Mattsanity -- 1
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
T3. peleincubus -- 1</font>


----------



## peleincubus

the ferocious raptors by 10.


----------



## Mattsanity

96-91 Raptors


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 96-91 Raptors


Which is Raps by 5.


----------



## madman

knicks by 7 (hope i am wrong)


----------



## RapsFan

Knicks by 8. Then we all cheer. YAY! Getting closer to top 5!! Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>RapsFan</b>!
> Knicks by 8. Then we all cheer. YAY! Getting closer to top 5!! Woohoo!!!!!


:curse: Raptors fans these days, cheering for the lottery pick. :no:


----------



## Slasher

There is talk in NY that Lenny might be given the boot in the summer. :laugh:


----------



## RapsFan

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> :curse: Raptors fans these days, cheering for the lottery pick. :no:



I was being sarcastic, parodying the fans who do want the lottery pick.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> There is talk in NY that Lenny might be given the boot in the summer. :laugh:


i'm very sure that Isiah would only like to keep him this season only, and is not in the future plans of the knicks.


----------



## Slasher

Seems like teams are passing Lenny around through the tough times, and when things look brighter they give him the royal kick in the ***.


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Which is Raps by 5.


Nah, really?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, really?


:yes:


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/29" align="center"> MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES at TORONTO RATORS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Raptors win against the Grizzlies by 3.


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of March 24, 2004.</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
1. madman -- 4
2. Carter182 -- 3
T3. TOballer -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. Mattsanity -- 1
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
T3. peleincubus -- 1</font>


----------



## Sánchez AF

Grizzlies by 10


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> <center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
> <font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of March 24, 2004.</i></font></center>
> 
> <font face="arial" size="4">
> 1. madman -- 4
> 2. Carter182 -- 3
> T3. TOballer -- 1
> T3. MrTasty -- 1
> T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
> T3. speedythief -- 1
> T3. Mattsanity -- 1
> T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
> T3. peleincubus -- 1</font>


woot 

Grizz by 9


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> woot
> 
> Grizz by 9


Congrats you're #1 :greatjob:


----------



## Mattsanity

103-95 Raptors.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 103-95 Raptors.


which is Raptors by 8.


----------



## VinceCarter15

Raptors by 3


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/9" align="center"> GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS at TORONTO RATORS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Raptors by 6.


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of March 28, 2004.</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
1. madman -- 5
2. Carter182 -- 3
T3. TOballer -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. Mattsanity -- 1
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
T3. peleincubus -- 1</font>


----------



## Mattsanity

94-89 Raptors.


----------



## Slasher

Madman is slowly walking away from everyone in the standings. 

...And I don't have a single point yet


----------



## speedythief

I'd rather lose betting for my team than win betting against them. Seems kind-of shady.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I'd rather lose betting for my team than win betting against them. Seems kind-of shady.


so would i but i guess i dont get my hopes up



> Madman is slowly walking away from everyone in the standings.
> 
> ...And I don't have a single point yet


   :yes: :grinning: :laugh:


Raps by 5


----------



## VinceCarter15

Raptors by 11


----------



## Sánchez AF

WARRIORS by 7


----------



## DINOSAUR

Raptors by 3


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at INDIANA PACERS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/11" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Indiana Pacers win by 11.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Pacers by 13


----------



## madman

Pacers by 17


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pacers by 8 .. Mark my words!


----------



## DINOSAUR

Pacers by 9


----------



## Sánchez AF

i think in the results for march 

me and madman 

damn it's a tie


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> i think in the results for march
> 
> me and madman
> 
> damn it's a tie


final stretch lets go!!!


----------



## Slasher

Madman has a two point lead over Carter182. 

But watch out ......... here comes........ Slasher............ :uhoh:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Madman has a two point lead over Carter182.
> 
> But watch out ......... here comes........ Slasher............


WHAT¡¡¡

I PREDICT A WIN BY THE WARRIORS BY 7 WHERE ARE MY TWO POINTS


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by Slasher!
> 
> 
> RGP Standings
> as of March 28, 2004.
> 
> 1. madman -- 5
> 2. Carter182 -- 3
> T3. TOballer -- 1
> T3. MrTasty -- 1
> T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
> T3. speedythief -- 1
> T3. Mattsanity -- 1
> T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
> T3. peleincubus -- 1






> Originally posted by Carter182!
> 
> Carter182 WARRIORS by 7


----------



## Slasher

ok ok i will update it... cool your jets


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/15" align="center"> MILWAUKEE BUCKS at TORONTO RAPTORS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of April 2, 2004.</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
1. madman -- 6
2. Carter182 -- 5
T3. TOballer -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. Mattsanity -- 1
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
T3. peleincubus -- 1</font>


----------



## Slasher

Madman, Carter182 good job guys. You are really winning and far away from the rest of us. :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## Sánchez AF

BUCKS by 7


----------



## Slasher

BUCKS by 10.


----------



## madman

bucks by 4


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at CLEVELAND CAVALIERS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/5" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Raptors by 5.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Cavaliers by 7


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of April 4, 2004</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
1. madman -- 7
2. Carter182 -- 5
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
T3. Mattsanity -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. peleincubus -- 1
T3. Slasher -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. TOballer -- 1</font>


----------



## Sánchez AF

> RGP Standings
> as of April 4, 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. madman -- 7
> 2. Carter182 -- 5
> T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
> T3. Mattsanity -- 1
> T3. MrTasty -- 1
> T3. peleincubus -- 1
> T3. Slasher -- 1
> T3. speedythief -- 1
> T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
> T3. TOballer -- 1


what¡¡¡¡ 

i predict bucks by *7* i should have 7 POINTS and madman 6


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by Carter182!
> 
> Carter182 BUCKS by 7 !


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of April 4, 2004 - Revised</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
1. Carter182 -- 7
2. madman -- 6
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
T3. Mattsanity -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. peleincubus -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. TOballer -- 1</font>


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> what¡¡¡¡
> 
> i predict bucks by 7 i should have 7 and madman 6


Fixed.

Why do you have upside down exclemation marks !! ??


----------



## Sánchez AF

> RGP Standings
> as of April 4, 2004 - Revised
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Carter182 -- 7
> 2. madman -- 6
> T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
> T3. Mattsanity -- 1
> T3. MrTasty -- 1
> T3. peleincubus -- 1
> T3. speedythief -- 1
> T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
> T3. TOballer -- 1


THANKS


----------



## madman

cavs by 14


----------



## VinceCarter15

Cavs by 21


----------



## Slasher

Are we still talking about the Cavs? 14? 21?


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/11" align="center"> INDIANA PACERS at TORONTO RAPTORS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Indiana Pacers win by 11.

- Slasher


----------



## Sánchez AF

PACERS by 14


----------



## madman

pacers by 15


----------



## VinceCarter15

raptors by 3(I GOT FAITH UNLIKE YOUS )


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at DETROIT PISTONS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/8" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Pistons by 16.


----------



## madman

Pistons by 11


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of April 7, 2004</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
1. Carter182 -- 7
2. madman -- 6
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
T3. Mattsanity -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. peleincubus -- 1
T3. Slasher -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. TOballer -- 1</font>


----------



## Sánchez AF

PISTONS by 13


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of April 9, 2004</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
T1. Carter182 -- 7
T1. madman -- 7
T2. DINOSAUR -- 1
T2. MrTasty -- 1
T2. peleincubus -- 1
T2. Slasher -- 1
T2. speedythief -- 1
T2. The OUTLAW -- 1
T2. TOballer -- 1</font>

Going down the stretch here with Carter182 and madman tied for the first place. Three more games remaining. Its a race to the finish :grinning:.


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/4" align="center"> CHICAGO BULLS at TORONTO RAPTORS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center">


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have been playing good basketball of late so I'm going to go for the raptors by 7.. 89-82


----------



## Slasher

Bulls by 6.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Raptors have been playing good basketball of late


They are 2-9 in the last 11 games. How is that good basketball?


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> They are 2-9 in the last 11 games. How is that good basketball?


cause they have been close to winning everygame. 

bulls by4


----------



## raps_luva

The people who want the Bulls to win are not real Raptor fans. You people disappoint me big time!:argue:  :nonono: :fire:


----------



## Sánchez AF

BULLS by 4


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>raps_luva</b>!
> The people who want the Bulls to win are not real Raptor fans. You people disappoint me big time!:argue:  :nonono: :fire:


this is not a thread who people want to win this is a thread where people think will win


----------



## VinceCarter15

Bull by 1


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/8" align="center"> DETROIT PISTONS at TORONTO RAPTORS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Raptors by 4.


----------



## madman

Pistons by 1


----------



## Sánchez AF

PISTONS BY 2


----------



## VinceCarter15

Pistons by 7


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/28" align="center"> TORONTO RAPTORS at MILWAUKEE BUCKS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/15" align="center">


----------



## Slasher

Bucks by 7.


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>as of April 13, 2004</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
T1. Carter182 -- 7
T1. madman -- 7
2. Slasher -- 4
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. peleincubus -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. TOballer -- 1</font>


----------



## madman

for the tie breaker im gonna say bucks by 9


----------



## Sánchez AF

Bucks by 10


----------



## VinceCarter15

i wanna get on the board for last game of season so im going with bucks by 3


----------



## Sánchez AF

OK MADMAN 

CONGRATS

IT'S A TIE


----------



## Slasher

<center><font face="arial" size="7"><u><b>RGP Standings</b></u></font>
<font face="arial" size="5"><i>2003-04 Final Standings</i></font></center>

<font face="arial" size="4">
T1. Carter182 -- 7
T1. madman -- 7
2. Slasher -- 4
T3. DINOSAUR -- 1
T3. MrTasty -- 1
T3. peleincubus -- 1
T3. speedythief -- 1
T3. The OUTLAW -- 1
T3. TOballer -- 1</font>


----------



## Slasher

Good job guys! :yes: 

I'll talk with the admins and get something set up for a graphic to be displayed in your accounts. You will have something for sure for the 2004-05 season. 

Good job again! :greatjob:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Good job guys!
> 
> I'll talk with the admins and get something set up for a graphic to be displayed in your accounts. You will have something for sure for the 2004-05 season.
> 
> Good job again!


thanks


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Good job guys! :yes:
> 
> I'll talk with the admins and get something set up for a graphic to be displayed in your accounts. You will have something for sure for the 2004-05 season.
> 
> Good job again! :greatjob:


thanks congrats carter182


----------



## Slasher

Keep this thread pinned. We'll continue with the RGP in the Summer League. :yes:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Keep this thread pinned. We'll continue with the RGP in the Summer League. :yes:


We can make a new one then, or drag this one back up.
There will be a lot of off-season stuff going-on so we might as well clear some space for it.

Thanks for the work you've done, Slasher.
And congrats to the winners.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> We can make a new one then, or drag this one back up.
> There will be a lot of off-season stuff going-on so we might as well clear some space for it.
> 
> Thanks for the work you've done, Slasher.
> And congrats to the winners.


Sure. We'll put it back up when the time is right.


----------



## VinceCarter15

Congratulation to carter182...You did a great job at this...I cant wait for summer league predictions/2004/2005 season predictions ...Ill try and win a few then


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Congratulation to carter182...You did a great job at this...I cant wait for summer league predictions/2004/2005 season predictions ...Ill try and win a few then


THANKS :yes:


----------



## Slasher

RGP 2004-05 Season 

Here are the rules for those new to the whole concept:

----------
<i>Before each tipoff of a Raptors game, post your predictions here. 

Please follow the following format:

Raptors win by x or Raptors lose by x.

The forum member who gets the closest prediction in each game will earn 1 point for each closest prediction.</i>
----------

Have fun.

I'll try my best to update the standings every couple of games.


Don't know if the mods want to sticky this or not - up to them.

We'll begin the predictions on the first regular season game against the Rockets.


----------



## Sánchez AF

we will made a new one before the season start and will be sticky


----------



## Slasher

Let's keep it all here in one thread.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Let's keep it all here in one thread.


Not necesary lets start the 2004 / 2005 season


----------



## Turkish Delight

New thread..


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> New thread..


I agree its already 16pages long, lets start a new one for the new season


----------



## Turkish Delight

What happend? Why don't we have one of these anymore?


----------



## Slasher

Turkish Delight said:


> What happend? Why don't we have one of these anymore?


LOL I stopped posting on the site back at the beginning of the season and nobody took over for me. This time last year the RGPs were quite popular - I believe Madman won it all last year.

If you guys want we can put together a playoff version of the game predictions right up to the finals and see who wins.


----------



## madman

Slasher said:


> LOL I stopped posting on the site back at the beginning of the season and nobody took over for me. This time last year the RGPs were quite popular - I believe Madman won it all last year.
> 
> If you guys want we can put together a playoff version of the game predictions right up to the finals and see who wins.


I was tied with Speakerboxx then Carter182


----------



## Slasher

madman said:


> I was tied with Speakerboxx then Carter182


What ever happened to that dude?


----------



## madman

Slasher said:


> What ever happened to that dude?


Like Vince Carter he was traded to the nets board for nothing  








we actually got something for vince


----------



## TDrake

I haven't scouted them - does the Nets board have anyone we'd want? :clown:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> If you guys want we can put together a playoff version of the game predictions right up to the finals and see who wins.


That's actually a really good idea.
I didn't want to wait until next season to start this up again.
When the playoffs start, we'll make a thread specifically for game predictions, to keep the activity going around here.


----------



## madman

TDrake said:


> I haven't scouted them - does the Nets board have anyone we'd want? :clown:


No we are better fans one of them here would be a cancer


----------



## Turkish Delight

I see that some of these Nets rivalry comments have sparked up again.
I guess it's kind of expect, considering the fact that the big game is approaching.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bump!

All right well playoff time is here.
Let's get one of these going again.


----------

